# New mice from Amie and Jennifer!



## GibblyGiblets (Oct 2, 2011)

I did a trade with Amie Key and Jennifer Collmar yesterday afternoon, I'm not sure they are on here, but I'm sure someone knows them lol.

They Got some hairless from me and they got some Variegated. I'm just happy that my lines are getting spread around.

Now on to what I got =D

Be forewarned, some of these pictures such lol, my camera hated me yesterday.

I got these from Amie

A merle pair.

The male is an extreme black merle
This picture does him no justice at all of how awesome he is.









His name is General Iroh and he's a big squish.

His future mate, is a pied merle, she is absolutely gorgeous 

















I Also got two female manx mice, which I've been wanting for a very long time.

























One is Pink-eyed white the other is a blue tan.
The Blue tans name is Hamtara (kudos and a free interwebs if you can guess where the base of her name comes from)

I also got a trio of tricolors.

The male








He is poorly marked, but I can incorporate him into my own lines.

The females


























Believe it or not, they're only 4 weeks old! they're huge already, compared to my mice, anyway.

Then I got a blue pied female, she's marked like a berkshire rat, with white paws, tail tip and white on her chest and belly.
She is only about 5/6 weeks old I think, huge!









Her name is Berk lol.

I got these from Jennifer!

I got this little girl, I've always wanted an extreme black.
she's only just weaned off her mom, at 4 weeks old.








She'll have a super long tail when she's grown, it's already really long though!.

And I got this girl, she's a long haired tricolor.








She'll help me get started on my long-haired tricolor project, since I recently got a surprise long haired tricolor male in a litter lol.


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

love them all.


----------



## mich (Sep 28, 2013)

Very nice. Love to own one, or two, or three!☆☆  :lol: :roll:


----------



## Meecer (May 25, 2014)

Very cute mice 

I have no idea on Hamtara, but I know Hamtoro the cute little hamster show


----------



## FranticFur (Apr 17, 2014)

They are all very lovely. I can't believe the length of that tail!


----------

